# «δική σας υπόθεση», δική τους δουλειά!



## Evi

*Θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε μια ιδέα για το πως μπορω να μεταφρασω την πιο κάτω εκφραση στα αγγλικά:*

a Company wants to give out a phrase like a slogan to inform clients fast and easy on the objective:

αναλαμβάνοντας να κάνουμε τη «δική σας υπόθεση», δική μας δουλειά!

making/assuming/considering your own matter our own mission!

or:
*making your own matter their own target *
*Turning your own mission their own target*
*assuming your own objective their own*
*making their mission to reach your goals*
*their target is the sucess of your goals*



Ευχαριστώ


----------



## anthodocheio

What about something like: "to make your business our job"?


----------



## Masood

Hi
Although I dont understand the Greek you have written, the most natural (and catchy) sounding version would be (in my opinion):
_making your own matter our own mission_

I think it sounds even better without the 2 'own's.

Cheers


----------



## Evi

Masood said:


> Hi
> Although I dont understand the Greek you have written, the most natural (and catchy) sounding version would be (in my opinion):
> _making your own matter our own mission_
> 
> I think it sounds even better without the 2 'own's.
> 
> Cheers


 
Your vision is our mission!

Does this sound ok? I think I like it best!


----------



## Kevman

Madison Avenue advertising executives earn their fortunes by coming up with catchy ways to say things like this.  In case any of them happens by, here's I think a nice literal translation of your phrase for them to spruce up:
*[We are] undertaking to make "your matter" our job(/work)!*

In my humble, non-ad-exec opinion, "mission" doesn't ring quite right.
What about something like:
_Making your vision our focus!_
It strays a bit from the literal meaning of the original, and it introduces a new sort of pun that may or may not be appropriate, but I think it's pretty snappy! 

If you use it, be sure to PM me so I can let you know where to send the check!


----------



## Evi

Kevman said:


> Madison Avenue advertising executives earn their fortunes by coming up with catchy ways to say things like this.  In case any of them happens by, here's I think a nice literal translation of your phrase for them to spruce up:
> *[We are] undertaking to make "your matter" our job(/work)!*
> 
> In my humble, non-ad-exec opinion, "mission" doesn't ring quite right.
> What about something like:
> _Making your vision our focus!_
> It strays a bit from the literal meaning of the original, and it introduces a new sort of pun that may or may not be appropriate, but I think it's pretty snappy!
> 
> If you use it, be sure to PM me so I can let you know where to send the check!



Hello Kevman

Making your vision our focus is excellent!
Only that I thought that mission, is also the task, the objective the goal, so I think it suits the situation. The word vision isn't completely right here, but it has an abstract aspect maybe?

What about the fact that my first phrase, it rhymes. Isn't that positive?

Thank you.


----------



## Masood

Evi said:


> Your vision is our mission!
> 
> Does this sound ok? I think I like it best!


It sounds perfect to me!
Maybe also:
_Making your vision our mission._


----------



## Kevman

Evi said:


> Only that I thought that mission, is also the task, the objective the goal, so I think it suits the situation.


Indeed it does. But_ mission_ also has several other meanings, and at first glance the intended one didn't immediately leap out at me over all the others.  That's why I thought maybe a different word might be better for an advertising slogan.

That's just my opinion, though. Maybe I'm the only one who has that reaction. 



Evi said:


> The word vision isn't completely right here, but it has an abstract aspect maybe?


Yep.  It's a shame it's not for an eyeglass company!  But since it's not, I think the abstract meaning is clear.



Evi said:


> What about the fact that my first phrase, it rhymes. Isn't that positive?


Heh!   That is a plus, although it's kind of a half-rhyme (the middle consonant sound of _vision_ is voiced and that of _mission_ is voiceless) and I didn't really notice it until you pointed it out.  But again, maybe that's just me.


----------



## lentulax

Making your business ours !

(maybe that sounds more like a takeover threat!)


----------

